# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  تخلصي من أغلب مشاكل بشرتك مع هذه الوصفات

## أمجاد الشموخ

*تخلصي من أغلب مشاكل بشرتك مع هذه الوصفات المنزلية السريعة الفعالة:

1- حب الشباب

زيت الأوليفرا "الصبار" معروف بخصائصه الملطفة للبشرة الملتهبة ويمكنك  تهدئة الإلتهابات المصاحبة لحب الشباب والبثور وتنقيتها من التلوث بكريم  ليلي مصنوع من زيت الأوليفرا" ليعيد التوازن لنسبة الرقم الهيدروجيني فى  البشرة.

المكونات:
2 ملعقة جل الأولفيرا
- القليل من زيت اللوز أو زيت بذور العنب
- القليل من مادة اللانولين
- ماء ورد

الخطوات:
- خذي ورقة نبات الألُوّة ثم اقطعي حوافها بسكين حادة وقشريها من الجوانب  ثم قومي بكشط الجل الموجود بها. وامزجيه مع الزيوت الأخري فى الخلاط.
ودعي مشاكل البشرة مع هذه الوصفات!
- أضيفي مادة اللانولين إلى المزيج ثم افرغيها فى إناء زجاجي ثم عرضيه لقدر  مملوءة بالماء حتى تذوب دهن اللانولين. ثم اتركيه ليبرد تماما ثم اضيفي له  القليل من ماء الورد.
افرعي المزيج فى برطمان زجاجي واستخدميه كمرهم ليلي معالج لحب الشباب.



2- الشفاه الجافة المتشققة

هذه الوصفة البسيطة والفعالة ستعيد الرطوبة من جديد لشفتيك تاركة ملمسها ناعما وجذابا.

المكونات:
- ملعقتا شمع النحل.
1/2 ملعقة زيت جوز الهند

الخطوات:
أذيبي شمع النحل وزيت جوز الهند معا فى الميكروويف وامزجي جيدا ثم اتركي الخليط حتى يبرد وادهني به شفتيك من حين لآخر.



3- جفاف البشرة

إذا كنت تعانين من جفاف بشرتك وزيادة القشور المتراكمة عليها بسبب بوردة  الطقس، اصنعي القناع التالي الذي سيعيد لها الترطيب والحيوية.
امزجي بيضة مع ملعقة عسل جيدا ثم افرديها على وجهك واتركيها لمدة تترواح من  15: 20 دقيقة ثم اغسلي بشرتك بالماء الفاتر. كرري هذا القناع أسبوعا  لنتيجة أفضل.



4- البشرة الملتهبة

يستخدم التفاح منذ قديم الأزل فى علاج البشرة الملتهبة خاصة وانه غني  بفيتامين a" " و c"" والبوتاسيوم وغيرها من العناصر المغذية والملطفة  للبشرة. اتبعي هذه الوصفة وأعدي تونر طبيعيا لبشرتك من التفاح.
- أحضري ثمرة تفاح و1/2 كوب ماء و1/4 أعشاب الهيماميلس.
- ضعي ثمرة التفاح بعد تقطيعها فى قدر بها ماء وضعيها على النار حتى يغلي  ثم اتركيه يبرد وصفي الماء من التفاح وأذيبيه بالأعشاب ثم اسكبيه فى زجاجة  بخاخ واستخدميه على وجهك.



5- حروق الشمس

حمام اللافندر والشوفان التالي هو فكرة جيدة لتهدئة حروق البشرة الناجمة عن  التعرض الزائد لأشعة الشمس وكذلك الإلتهاب الناتج عن لدغ الحشرات.

المكونات:

كوب زهور اللافندر جافة

2 كوب دقيق شوفان

1/2 كوب بيكينج صودا

طريقة التحضير:

ضعي المكونات جميعا فى الخلاط واطحنيها جيدا إلى أن تحصلي على ملمس ناعم ثم  خذي من المزيج مقدار نصف كوب وضعيه فى حوض الاستحمام بعد ملئه بالماء  واستلقي فى الماء.



6- العيون المرهقة والمنتفخة

زهور الكاموميل والهماميلس تساعد فى إراحة تعب العينين وانتفاخهما . ويمكنك استخدامها من خلال الوصفة التالية:

المكونات: 2
كوب زهور الهماميلس
? كوب زهور البابونج ( الكاموميل)
1 ورقة أوليفرا

طريقة التحضير:
امزجي زهور البابونج والهماميلس ثم انقعيها فى الماء وضعيها تحت الشمس يوما  واحدا ثم صفيها من الماء واسكبيه فى برطمان زجاجي وأضيفي له جل ورقة  الأوليفرا ثم خزنيه فى الثلاجة. للاستخدام: اغمري قطعة قطن فى السائل  وضعيها على عينيك واستلقي على السرير لمدة 15 دقيقة. وستلاحظين نتيحة  مذهلة.



7- لدغ النحل

فى حالة إصابة بشرتك بلدغ النحل يمكنك علاج الالتهاب والتورم الشديد الذي  يحدث للبشرة بورق الأوليفرا من خلال تدليك المنطقة الملتهبة به لثوان. هذه  الطريقة ستعمل على تلطيف الألم وتهدئة التهاب البشرة ويمكنك اتباعها فى  حالات الحروق الناجمة عن الشمس أيضا.




8- لإزالة سموم البشرة

ضعي هذا المعالج الطبيعي مباشرة على البثور أو تناوليه لتنقية جسمك والجهاز  الهضمي من ثم إزالة السموم وجعلها تبدو تبدو نقية ومشرقة بشكل أكبر.

المكونات:
1/2 كوب زبادي طبيعي
1-2 حبة ثوم مهروس
كوب ماء

امزجي الربادي مع الثوم واتركيه لمدة 6 ساعات ثم أضيفي الماء بعد غليه.  قلبي المزيج جيدا ثم صفيه من الماء بقطعة قماش " المخصصة للجبن" واجمعي  الماء واتركيه ليبرد ثم استخدميه.*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> *5- حروق الشمس
> 
> حمام اللافندر والشوفان التالي هو فكرة جيدة لتهدئة حروق البشرة الناجمة عن التعرض الزائد لأشعة الشمس وكذلك الإلتهاب الناتج عن لدغ الحشرات.
> 
> المكونات:
> 
> كوب زهور اللافندر جافة
> 
> 2 كوب دقيق شوفان
> ...


*هاد كتير مهم الي شو بتنحرق بشتري انا معي جنسية سودانية صُرت*  :Bl (29):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*3- جفاف البشرة

إذا كنت تعانين من جفاف بشرتك وزيادة القشور المتراكمة عليها بسبب بوردة الطقس، اصنعي القناع التالي الذي سيعيد لها الترطيب والحيوية.
امزجي بيضة مع ملعقة عسل جيدا ثم افرديها على وجهك واتركيها لمدة تترواح من 15: 20 دقيقة ثم اغسلي بشرتك بالماء الفاتر. كرري هذا القناع أسبوعا لنتيجة أفضل.
**يسلمووووووو* *

*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

مشكوره على المرور
مودتي لكِ

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

